# New Challenge "Fango" tubulars...



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

Pardon me if this has already been posted, but I found this online retailer with a picture of the supposed new mud tire from Challenge called the Fango.

http://www.zepnat.com/component/pag...acturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,48/

Looks to me like a racing ralph tread. That's fine with me, I have really wanted to try those Schwalbes. I'll be getting these for sure if they're ever actually available here.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

That Racing Ralph tread sure gets around -- its been seen on FMB casings, now Challenge casings and Schwalbe's own galvanized(?) version.

Seems like this guy was unloading a couple prototypes. Poking around the archives, it sounds like Challenge's sponsorship program has landed their logo on a few tires that weren't exactly Challenge products.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

Hmm... My team is sponsored by Challenge again this year and the Fango is on our ordering sheet. I wonder what the tread will actually be like?


----------



## surfamtn (Aug 28, 2006)

They're listed in the Quality catalogue too, "out of stock" still, we'll see!


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow, I totally missed their addition. Looks like late August arrival expected.

How long has the "seta" version of the Grifo with silk casings been around?


----------



## surfamtn (Aug 28, 2006)

Is that what the "double price" grifos are? I totally thought that they were a mis-entry on the website! Spendy even at cost, sick if seta though.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I assumed typo too, but the description says:

Corespun silk "Seta" casing


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

Any sign of these yet? I haven't been able to find a photo of the tread pattern anywhere.


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

Latest word from Challenge USA is September 15. And it supposedly a completely new tread design according to Donn at Challenge. They just built the mold for it in July. I am really looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## djmungbeanz (Jan 13, 2006)

Is this it? As of this minute, they have 6 in stock already?
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=24978&category=180


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

That's the Challenge Grifo not the Fango.


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

Has anybody seen the Fango tread yet? Is it a mud tire?


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*latest scoop*

this AM on CX mag

http://cxmagazine.com/challenge-fango-cyclocrss-tubular-mud-tire-details


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Pretty cool! I heard from a pretty reliable source that the reason everyone is out of Challenge products, is that they're stuck overseas and unable to ship, for some reason. Really hoping to see some tires / tubies make it over here soon, a bit behind this year.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

that tread look downright sick
i'd be it hooks up really well on soft grass corners!


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

*It looks really good*

And, at this time, I'd like to take complete and full internet credit for naming the tire. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

Cool tire. I'm glad I held off on purchasing some new treads for backup supplies!


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

kajukembo said:


> And, at this time, I'd like to take complete and full internet credit for naming the tire.


I did some hard hitting investigative journalism on the subject and found that kajukembo speaks the truth. Otherwise known as TK, choylifut, and coylifut, he named the tire.

Link to hard hitting article is HERE.


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

Gripped said:


> I did some hard hitting investigative journalism on the subject and found that kajukembo speaks the truth. Otherwise known as TK, choylifut, and coylifut, he named the tire.
> 
> Link to hard hitting article is HERE.


the good news is t hat it's not merely a copy of the Racing Ralph tread, but a re design. by the looks of it, this tire should clear mud better than the Ralph. I aplaud Challenge. The tire shown looks like it's going to give the Rhyno some very stiff competition.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

But when is it going to be available?


----------



## heenan (Oct 22, 2004)

September 19 is what I have seen listed as the "anticipated" arrival date.


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

*Update*

Challenge is sending me a set of tires. Should I change my screen name to Fango?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

kajukembo said:


> Challenge is sending me a set of tires. Should I change my screen name to Fango?


No. How 'bout U s#ck instead?


----------



## cyclocross808 (Dec 5, 2005)

*but is he sending you fangos?*

I think we might have the only one in the states right now... but I'm sure if you ask to wait til the fangos are ready, he'll send you them. probably worth the wait, depending where you live.


----------



## unclemimo (Aug 24, 2005)

kajukembo said:


> Challenge is sending me a set of tires.


+1 to Challenge, that's the right thing to do! (I knew I rode them for a reason!) :thumbsup:


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

cyclocross808 said:


> I think we might have the only one in the states right now... but I'm sure if you ask to wait til the fangos are ready, he'll send you them. probably worth the wait, depending where you live.


of course he's sending me a set of Fangos - I named the darn things.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 22, 2004)

kajukembo said:


> of course he's sending me a set of Fangos - I named the darn things.



Are you writing an acceptance speech?


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

In a late change to the sponsor package, Jonathan Page is going to be riding Challenge this season (as of this week).

Word is that he will be getting the first sets of the mud tires shipped directly to him in Switzerland for his first, likely muddy, races there. He said QBP will be importing them, and that they said they would not be available here until October 1st.

Sounded like they are hoping to make him a marque rider of their tires and as such getting him sort of euro exclusive access to fangos before others.

J-scoops


----------



## cyclocross808 (Dec 5, 2005)

nice! great news jerry. if you have a press release or something about the new sponsor, be sure to send it to us - we pride ourselves on getting out the 'cross news first!


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

jerry_in_VT said:


> In a late change to the sponsor package, Jonathan Page is going to be riding Challenge this season (as of this week).
> 
> Word is that he will be getting the first sets of the mud tires shipped directly to him in Switzerland for his first, likely muddy, races there. He said QBP will be importing them, and that they said they would not be available here until October 1st.
> 
> ...


Before Fidea? Come on...


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

6 In stock and I just ordered a pair from universalcycles.


----------



## OutOfBreath (Aug 29, 2007)

I just recieved ship notification for a pair of clinchers (pit wheels) and a pair of tubulars. I am amped!


----------



## djmungbeanz (Jan 13, 2006)

nrspeed said:


> 6 In stock and I just ordered a pair from universalcycles.


I just ordered one Fango from Universal. It appears that the inventory function of Universal isn't updated frequently because it still said 6 in stock when I ordered. Lets just hope there is at least one left for me!


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

djmungbeanz said:


> I just ordered one Fango from Universal. It appears that the inventory function of Universal isn't updated frequently because it still said 6 in stock when I ordered. Lets just hope there is at least one left for me!


Subject of having different tread front and rear came up in another thread...is that how you run?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

QBP is still out of all Challenge cross tubs- I went with the Vittorias instead (which were pretty good deals price wise).


----------



## OutOfBreath (Aug 29, 2007)

QBP has Grifo's as of right now. They had a small # of Fango's yesterday, limit 2 per customer. That's where I got mine.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Weird, I even checked in the morning. Oh well.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Yup! Woo-hoo! I've been checking QBP's supply every day for the last few weeks after I got aced out of their last supply by a few hours. Ordered 2 of each size for my new wheelsets!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Fangos were in stock and 2 just shipped to me yesterday!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Got mine yesterday, being glued this morning and racing on them tomorrow!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ride report?
kthxbye


----------



## the locust (Dec 22, 2004)

FYI benscycle has a set of fango tubulars in stock as well as the clincher version along with what looks like a few sets of regular grifos as well as the super pricy SETA versions.

(i dont work at bens nor do i get any money from posting this just an fyi)


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

How are you guys mounting these...with the little arrows in the middle facing foward or back? Thanks...JT


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

I did check out a pair of the opens last weekend. Interesting. They seem like they'd be a decent all around, though a bit more aggressive than the regular Grifo. 

Anyone ready to share thoughts on how they ride yet?


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

jt2gt said:


> How are you guys mounting these...with the little arrows in the middle facing foward or back? Thanks...JT


rotate the wheel 1/2 revolution, now the arrow is pointing in the other direction! mass confusion!

it points to the direction of rotation


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

I've not riden them but have chatted with a few that have...

they felt the tire hooked up better in cornering (by the design look that makes sence to me)

also they felt the rolling resistance was lower then the grifo due to a lower profile of the center nobs.

I think next tubular set purchase i might consider a fango for the front and the older file grifo tread on the rear


----------



## cxrcr (Jul 21, 2002)

I was hoping to have ridden the set I purchased by now but had to send them as a result of leaking valve stems. I tried replacing the presta valve but they still only held air for about 30-40 minutes. I think its more likely a tube/stem issue. Its unfortunate as I was just starting to have confidence in Challenge's quality control after having several grifos suffering tread separation two years ago.


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

the new fangos are great


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

So, was Jon Page really on the Fangos today in Koppenberg?

https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2008/nov08/koppenberg08/koppenberg083/081101ispa-0201.jpg


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

CDB said:


> So, was Jon Page really on the Fangos today in Koppenberg?


No, he was riding the Fango SETAS!!!!!! Try to find some a them in a bike shop...

Those are the silk casing tires, but with Fango tread, for those who may not know.

J


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

hopefully his treads are staying stuck to the casing.


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

CDB said:


> So, was Jon Page really on the Fangos today in Koppenberg?
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2008/nov08/koppenberg08/koppenberg083/081101ispa-0201.jpg



Now thats crossin!


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Forgive my ignorance, but are Fangos officially being promoted as the successor to Griffos (ie. good all-around tires that happen to hook up better in mud, etc.) or at they specifically designed for the above liquid filth conditions? Not sure if the new school Griffos w/ the added side knobs or the new Fangos would be a better choice for my first tubular wheelset (southern Ontario conditions ... dry first few races, sopping wet sod/mud for a few, snow/frozen slop later in the season).


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Bueller?


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't think they are a replacement. More of an additional choice. I think Griffos certainly still have their place. But if I could only choose one for all around, I would probably go with the Fango.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Keith Bontrager from September 2004:

_I like to ride tubulars (especially on the light carbon wheels) but the tread designs are pretty lame, good copies of bad 20 year old designs. They have good straight ahead traction but do not corner well. It would be great if someone developed a good tubular with a modern tread design that didn't cost a fortune, but you'd end up giving away more to friends than you sold if you did._

http://www.belgiumkneewarmers.com/2007/09/bontrager-talks-cx.html


----------



## VHR2518 (Jun 21, 2007)

Did I miss in all of these postings on how to mount the Fango tires. What direction do they run? Is the center line knobbies that are cupped and uneven run with the lower part hitting the ground first? Thanks


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

If it were me I'd face the V's pointing forward in front, reverse in back, but I bet it makes negligible difference.


----------

